# What do i need for my 96 240sx to get this look ...



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

Man I like this look!! Someone help me with the stuff I need to get to this.










I mean for a 96 240sx what do I need to buy to have a setup looking like this? I know the kit is a R33, but do I need to change the headlight and hood and fenders also?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

those lights dont look the same as the 96 lights. so that would mean yes to the lights


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> those lights dont look the same as the 96 lights. so that would mean yes to the lights



What type lights are these? any input about the other parts?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

that is a 97 / 98 240sx or just its headlights .. and the body is an R33 kit all around.

EDIT :: here you go dude .. just look at at the pic its from extremedimensions.com and here is a link to buy the kit :: http://www.extremedimensions.com/shopexd.asp?id=4489

to use it youll have to change fenders hood and lights to a 97 / 98 and the kit should fit


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you need to go to www.readthefugginsticky.com  

and btw, it's not a r33 kit.. it's a r33 STYLE kit..big difference


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ghostuss said:


> What type lights are these? any input about the other parts?


 kouki, instead or ur zenkis


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> kouki, instead or ur zenkis


alright thank you guys. 

edit: what you guys think about that kit?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's a pretty clean kit and looks pretty nice. only thing i don't like about it is that it's ripped off the r33 body =/ kinda ricey in that point of view


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

it alright you should spend it on something better though like perfomance or audio  unless ur gonna do show first then performance and try to get ur car into some shows.


----------



## ghostuss (Jan 19, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> it alright you should spend it on something better though like perfomance or audio  unless ur gonna do show first then performance and try to get ur car into some shows.


Yea I've decided to get a $1000 sound system setup before I get new engine and stuff.


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

if you end up going kouki front, please get the kouki tails, the black tinting looks 1000000x better than that all red zenki taillight crap.


----------

